# XTC - Xantippe Resources



## springhill (18 December 2010)

Desert Energy is a company targetting magnetite, gold and copper in the Camel Hills project in the Gascoyne region of WA.
DSN has common directors with Aurora Minerals, these same 2 guys also had a common association with WMC.
Mr Phillip Jackson has 1.1m direct shares + 5m options.
Mr Rob Taylor has 100k indirect shares + 9m options.

DSN have a 51% interest in Camel Hills, with the possibility to increase this to 70%.
Magnetite rock chip samples have returned results of between 38-42%. Initial testwork has determined a 70% Fe product with low impurities was possible.
Target areas for drilling are suspected to be up to 45m thick.
The area is also prospective for Au with rock chip samples of up to 5.2g/t returned.
Announcement released today indicates commencement of drilling at Camel Hill.

There has been some very small volume selling in the last week or so, but that seems to have dried up and market depths seem to indicate an end of selling in the 10-11c range.

MC - $11m
Shares on Issue - 99.7m
12 month high/low - 25c/8.5c
Cash at Hand - $2.7m
Expenses this Quarter - $400k

Holding. Any others out there?


----------



## springhill (23 December 2010)

*Re: DSN - Desert Energy*

DSN have confirmed the visual presence of magnetite at their Camel Hills prospect.
The eastern sequence of drilling contains relatively shallow seam thickness of up to 35m.
The western sequence looks to report the presence of non-magnetic hematite up to 155m thick, if i am reading the report right.
No grades to report at this point.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101222/pdf/41vs9mlpwgyr7w.pdf


----------



## System (4 September 2014)

On September 4th, 2014, Desert Mines and Metals Limited (DSN) changed its name and ASX code to Peninsula Mines Limited (PSM).


----------



## System (31 January 2020)

On January 31st, 2020, Peninsula Mines Limited (PSM) changed its name and ASX code to Xantippe Resources (XTC).


----------



## haggis (22 May 2020)

They have had some reasonable results from the maiden drilling on the lease near Marvel Loch mill.
Round 2 drilling shortly. Enough cash for two quarters at least


----------



## haggis (22 May 2020)




----------



## haggis (22 May 2020)

Some drill highlights from the maiden campaign. The drilling was fairly sparse for the amount of area, and was mainly to test some historical s, and firm up local geological knowledge.
Kula-KGD- have just taken the leases to the east.
A lot of stock on issue, but has an operating toll plant within 10-15kms
Current price 0.0025c


----------



## barney (26 August 2020)

haggis said:


> Some drill highlights from the maiden campaign.
> Current price 0.0025c




Bit of a slow boat to China @haggis  but I own a small amount of XTC so watching with interest. 

Posted a bit on the "Popping Festering Cankers" thread (link below) but thought I should post on the actual thread for site continuity. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/popping-festering-cankers.35702/page-2


----------



## barney (22 September 2020)

There are murmurings that the boys might have dug a couple of decent holes.   Yesterday's Volume pre Trading Halt looked very leaky Whether the ensuing news is good or bad, somebody let the cat out of the bag a bit early

I only hold a few but if it goes to 006 or better i make beer money for the next 12 months ... If it bombs, tap water will be fine


----------



## barney (23 September 2020)

Drilling results only fair ..... I'm out.


----------



## fergee (23 September 2020)

barney said:


> I only hold a few but if it goes to 006 or better i make beer money for the next 12 months ... If it bombs, tap water will be fine




@barney No......no it won't be fine 🍻


----------



## barney (23 September 2020)

fergee said:


> @barney No......no it won't be fine 🍻




Lol ....  Its all right Fergee ..... In keeping with my usual strategy, I bought in cheap on a hunch at 002 .... and managed to get out before all the crapola hit the fan at 003  

Only had a mini stake in this one but was hoping for a rogue 4 bagger based on my super duper smart early entry apparently not lol. 

As is often the case with small Specs, the dice can roll either way.

All that aside, I wont be surprised to visit XTC in 6-12 months and find they have dug up some good grades.  I'm just getting to the stage of not having too many years to sit and wait for the potential to germinate  so best to cut the puppy loose.


----------



## fergee (23 September 2020)

barney said:


> Lol ....  Its all right Fergee ..... In keeping with my usual strategy, I bought in cheap on a hunch at 002 .... and managed to get out before all the crapola hit the fan at 003
> 
> Only had a mini stake in this one but was hoping for a rogue 4 bagger based on my super duper smart early entry apparently not lol.
> 
> ...



Good to hear you got out by  the skin of your teeth ... and a little fat to boot mate nice work  👍


----------



## Stockbailx (22 June 2021)

Rock steady, can ya get a squeeze out of Xantippe. announced today, starting to drill deeper for gold in the Southern Cross....


			https://xantippe.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/The-Pick-September-XTC-2.pdf
		






						ASX Announcements – Xantippe Resources
					






					xantippe.com.au
				



Trading @002


----------



## Stockbailx (7 January 2022)

Xantippe seem to of hit head wind, boost in confidence. Worth keeping an eye on, trading @ 0.009. No real news to date except an announcement on 22 dec 21. Strong Investment Interest trading on huge volume surplus.

_Via the relationship with Arecco and Field intelligence, the Company (XTC) has commenced high level 
discussions with Government officials in Bolivia in relation to developing lithium projects in‐country. 
Bolivia hosts an estimated 21m tonnes of Lithium reserves1, including the world’s single largest lithium 
deposit ‐ Salar de Uyuni salt flat. The country holds approximately one quarter of the entire global 
lithium resources. The Company looks forward to updating the market on these discussions in line with 
its continuous disclosure obligations. 

Xantippe Managing Director Mr Richard Henning, said; “We are building global relationships in Capital 
Markets with groups that have experienced prior success in resource development in similar markets. 
We have generated significant interest in the future of the Company as it continues the development 
of significant green technology and clean energy resource exploration and production throughout Latin 
America.”_


----------



## The Triangle (11 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> Xantippe seem to of hit head wind, boost in confidence. Worth keeping an eye on, trading @ 0.009. No real news to date except an announcement on 22 dec 21. Strong Investment Interest trading on huge volume surplus.
> 
> _Via the relationship with Arecco and Field intelligence, the Company (XTC) has commenced high level
> discussions with Government officials in Bolivia in relation to developing lithium projects in‐country.
> ...



In the quarterly they had 900k left in the bank...  The share price doubled and now they are suspended pending a material acquisition....

If ASIC don't get their hands on share registry and trading activity for the past week then they may as well fold and give up any form of stock market regulation.  Stick to harassing the banks.  

Going to be exciting on recommencement of trading though


----------



## Stockbailx (27 February 2022)

The Triangle said:


> In the quarterly they had 900k left in the bank...  The share price doubled and now they are suspended pending a material acquisition....If ASIC don't get their hands on share registry and trading activity for the past week then they may as well fold and give up any form of stock market regulation. Stick to harassing the banks.
> 
> Going to be exciting on recommencement of trading though



Well harass the bank they did, trying to make a deposit, with sum fund raising, enabling them to invest into sum options. Seems it was needed as the share price falls going sideways. Trading @ 0.008c. Intrigues to see them bounce on to the stage. sounds unlikely but I put the squeeze on!  Who knows what these options/ tenerments will give,-why not?

Xantippe Resources (XTC) has entered an option agreement to acquire Luz Maria, a tenement prospective for lithium in Catamarca, Argentina.

Luz Maria has an area of nearly  3400 hectares where previous drilling has confirmed lithium rich brine at depth.

The tenement has had its environmental impact assessment study approved and all of its titles and licences are confirmed as up to date.
The agreement forms part of the company’s wider strategy to acquire 17,000 hectares within the Catamarca region.

The company earlier announced its option to acquire three other lithium tenements, Rita, Rita I and La Sofia, within the Carachi Pampa lithium project.

The acquisitions will be made through the purchase of Carolina Lithium, who currently holds the right to acquire the tenements.

Xantippe will pay a non-refundable option fee of US$320,000 (A$444,745) to conduct due diligence at the tenement for a period of three months.

In order to exercise the option, the company will need to pay US$2.18 million (A$3 million) to the Luz Maria owners and sign a definitive acquisition agreement.

Following the signing, US$10 million will be payable to the tenement owners split into two separate payments.

The company will also issue US$10 million (A$13.9 million) worth of shares to the Luz Maria owner 180 days after signing the definitive agreement and subject to shareholder approval.

The company has raised $15.22 million from a placement, which will be used to fund the potential options to acquire the Carachi lithium project, exploration drilling, potential new acquisitions, and working capital.
.


----------

